# Terrorism charges reinstated against Khadr



## RackMaster (Sep 25, 2007)

> *Terrorism charges reinstated against Khadr*
> Last Updated: Monday, September 24, 2007 | 8:31 PM ET
> CBC News
> 
> ...



It's about time.  Put that fucker against the wall and I'll volunteer for the firing squad. ;)  If he's found guilty, then the Canadian Gov't better deport his fucking family. :doh:


----------



## DDSSDV (Sep 25, 2007)

Not shit. How they get in the GWN anyway? Did Trudeau smuggle um in his ass?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 25, 2007)

I've always been suspicious of my countries past immigration policies.  I think that they are moving forward in a better direction but in the past, just about any one would be let in.  This whole fucking family should be sent back to Egypt or to Pakistan to live with the sister.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/khadr/



> Several members of the family have lived in southern Ontario since emigrating from Egypt in 1977. But the movements of some family members in the 1990s – and after the attacks on the United States on Sept. 11, 2001 – have attracted the attention of intelligence officials.





> Ahmed Said Khadr
> 
> * Born in Egypt, moved to Canada in 1977.
> * Accused of being a "founding member" of al-Qaeda and financier for the organization.
> ...


----------

